# PPB 12th or 13th July '07



## Eberbachl (Jun 21, 2007)

Anyone up for a fish in PPB early tomorrow or Friday morning?


----------



## Eberbachl (Jun 21, 2007)

I just checked the forecast.

As it happens, today looks like it would have been perfect 

Early tomorrow morning still looks OK.

Friday looks windy.

I think tomorrow morning might be the go.

Not sure where yet....

Any interest?


----------



## Tim (Nov 11, 2005)

No can do mate.


----------



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

Hiya Luke, mate I'm on a day off tomorrow and am going to have a crack in the morning. 10-15 knts W to SW looks pinkish to me for trolling, and I'm waiting on some fish gossip around Altona/Willytown, but will post before 9pm. Looking at a 7am ish launch as the day looks to be getting stronger wind wise later on. Another option is Pt Cook, but I seem to do better on squid/flatones when it's a little karma sutra (oops...I mean calmer, if it suits ya) . I do paddle a Swing after all (and am full of shit!!) :shock:  .


----------



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

Hiya Luke, my plan for tommorrow is a 6.30 launch from Williamstown, looking for pinkies mainly. The carpark near the Williamstown Angling Club is where I'm heading off from, it's kind of between Garden St and Giffard St on the Esplanade. There's a reference in the akff fishing diary. From there its a paddle of maybe 2 kms or so for the spot I've been told is producing (but mostly 6-7am first light fish). I hope to see ya there, but if ya late feel free to ring my mobile twice, the second ring gives me time to retrieve from a hatch and dry bags!! 10-15 knts of SW chop at the top of the bay can throw up some stuff to fill the Drifters cockpit though (maybe), I'm not sure. Any other morning paddlers are more than welcome. I'm planning to paddle until lunchish, depending on results


----------



## Eberbachl (Jun 21, 2007)

Thanks for the reply Poddy - won't be able to make it after all.....tomorrow has filled up fast for me, and I won't be able to fit in a trip out to the bay.



Good luck though!

Get a nice pink one for me


----------



## Garfish (Jun 2, 2006)

How'd you go Poddy? I'm very interested in your results off Willy. I haven't been out for a while... but various strategies for fishing willy and altona have been bubbling away in my mind. I'm really keen to give the hard body lures a go off willy, or alternatively off Millers Rd... maybe around the mouths of Kororoit Creek and Skeleton Creek as well.

I'm looking to buy a couple of Lively Lures in the Mad Mullet range, and also some Predatek Min Min... how do you think they'd go on the pinkies?

Another question Poddy, what sort of depth do you usually run your lures at??


----------

